# 1951 Van Hauwaert 3 speed.



## mkeller234 (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone.  It was recommended to me that I should post this bicycle here for some tips on how to treat the wooden rims and fenders.  Any tips on preserving the wood would be much appreciated.  The spokes are also very slack, so I suppose I should tension each one a little at a time to keep the rim true?  I've also posted this on bikeforums.net, where I spend most of my time.  http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/820931-Fr-Meulen-my-new-bike-via-trade





DSC05871 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05872 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05873 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05875 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05876 by mkeller234, on Flickr

Anyone recognize the logo?



DSC05877 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05878 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05880 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05883 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05884 by mkeller234, on Flickr


----------



## mkeller234 (May 29, 2012)

More pictures:



DSC05886 by mkeller234, on Flickr

Rod operated drum brakes:



DSC05888 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05889 by mkeller234, on Flickr

Triangular fork blades:



DSC05895 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05929 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05930 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05932 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05957 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05960 by mkeller234, on Flickr




DSC05964 by mkeller234, on Flickr


----------

